# My favorite dog attack video/story



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

oldie but a goody



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHaXTJ1z5Tw


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Haha. I just keep thinking the dog would be in heaven in a strip joint :mrgreen:


----------



## Alan R. Wyatt (Dec 28, 2008)

I thought of the junk yard scene in the movie "Stand by me".

"Chopper" sik balls!!!!


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

"they just pinch" LoL... oh wow...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Alan R. Wyatt said:


> I thought of the junk yard scene in the movie "Stand by me".
> 
> "Chopper" sik balls!!!!


LOL! I'm going to have to go watch that now.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

jeremy anderson said:


> Haha. I just keep thinking the dog would be in heaven in a strip joint :mrgreen:


 
He can retrieve the dollar bills :-\"


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I hate it when someones dog bites someone and the owners say nothing, pick up their dog and drive away as fast as possible. It happened to me once. I was walking towards a take away shop and their was a ute (pick up) parked close to the front door. As I was walking past a Border Collie jumped up and bit me on the arm. No real big injury, as the dog lacked any balls.
So I go into the shop and find the owner of the dog. I just started saying to him how his dog had just bit me and he needed to be more careful as it could have been a kid that got bitten. He ignored me, didnt say sorry, just got up and walked to his car and drove straight off. Well this pissed me off even more, I could have cracked the guy.
If one of my dogs did something like this I would check to see if they were okay, take them to hospital if needed and if I was worried about being sued I would offer the guy $1000 cash that day for his troubles and be done with it.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Christopher Jones said:


> I would offer the guy $1000 cash that day for his troubles and be done with it.


Your dog bit me last week.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> If one of my dogs did something like this I would check to see if they were okay, take them to hospital if needed and if I was worried about being sued I would offer the guy $1000 cash that day for his troubles and be done with it.


I just went through this on Wed. My dog didn't bite anyone but as I was bringing in my potted plants she left the garage. The timing for that couldn't have been worse, especially since she was out of my sight. What does she do? She bolted down the drive way and started an unprovoked confrontation with an 8 year old big dog that just had a $5000 surgery to repair his ACL. I can't even put the right emotion to how I felt about what had occurred. 

I was pissed at the dog, embarrassed for not watching her, and genuinely concerned about the well being of that old dog. His owners were clearly angry and the best I could do was apologize and tell them that it was my fault and if anything came up as a result of what she did I'd take care of it. I put her up and jogged down the road to apologize again after introducing myself and getting their names. I fully intend to make good on my word. Besides watching her closer, there's not much else I can do to make that right. Just the way it goes I guess.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I have had two really bad dog accidents in my life. The first one happened about 15 years ago when I had one of my Alaskan Malamute males out of his kennel and he ran across the road and killed my neighbors Labrador male. I felt like an absolute idiot, my dog attacked and killed my neighbors dog in his own yard, and the Lab was tied up!! I told him to pick out any dog he wanted, from anywhere in the World and I would find a way to buy it for him, and in addition I would get rid of the Malamute. ...........he decided to buy a $300 Lab puppy from the newspaper and he called it even. I was VERY lucky. That could have been very bad, I still feel bad about that today.
The other accident happened about 5 years ago with my cousin in my own yard. I had a pretty aggressive dog loose running around the yard and my cousin (who I did not know was anywhere on the property) walked around the side of the house and the dog got him very bad on the face, the armpit, and the thigh. He had good insurance, and he was pretty cool about it, but again it could have been VERY bad for me. 
That kind of shit can happen fast if you let your guard down at all.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Worse yet are the owners that scream bloody murder because you kicked Precious for biting you.
My mom had a friend with 2 min-pin's or something like that. Little bastards would wait until you were leaving and bite your ankles. One bit my ankle and I shook it off, the other came up and bit hard enough to draw blood, and I punted it across the room.
The owner screamed bloody murder over me kicking her precious little rat across the room. No apology for it biting me and drawing blood, she made a huge scene and called the cops on me for animal abuse.
Then her dogs got taken away for being vicious and the one that didn't draw blood wasn't UTD on shots. She still blames ME for this even though she called the cops for my "abuse".


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Mike you aren't kidding and that's what makes what happened this week a bum deal. When I go to the mailbox, I have her on leash. To the best of my recollection I have never let her out of my sight in town with the exception of that one evening. One aspect about a dog who doesn't particularly need to be in your company is their willingness to quickly roam off for something better to do. Me not watching her for that split second is so out of character for me that I still cannot figure out how it went that for that one moment I could become so complacent with things to allow that to happen.


----------



## Frank Mueller (Sep 16, 2010)

I was with my FIL (father in law) on Saturday night. Triton, my newest GSD who is only 9 months old wasn't properly socialized prior to my acquiring him. I've had him for less than a month now. We're working on it. I tell people, "do not give eye contact and do not reach for him or lean over him". My FIL thinks he's a dog guru because he's had labs for a couple of decades. I warned him that Triton is different than other dogs he's experienced. So, as FIL drinks more beer, and Triton gets more comfortable with him, FIL gets more confident that he's now best friends with the dog. BIG MISTAKE, I think. Well, not really, as Triton is now accepting of hands on time with FIL. Great, I think. Then I notice that FIL is getting more and more pushy with his hands on Triton. Still, Triton is showing all of the body language that says he's OK with FIL. FF to a couple of hours later, several more beers consumed...

I'm talking with FIL and stated that Triton could stand to put on a few pounds as he's a little thin. FIL reaches down and grabs Triton by the side and literally pinches a handful of hair/flesh and squeezes/pulls and proudly says in his all knowing way "ahhhh, he's alright. He's just right". Well, Triton turns around and gives him a warning nip. I was surprised that he didn't bite the shit out of him. So then, drunken FIL starts towardthe dog, leans over him and starts to put his hands all over him saying "hey!, it's alright. come here you..." I warned FIL to back the **** up because he was about to have his face removed from his head all the while I am pulling Triton back away (he was on leash the entire time). FIL insists, and reaches in and grabs him around the head. Triton bit the shit out of him on the arm. It was enough to break the skin and draw blood, so it was just a warning bite, but at this point Triton is looking at him like, "hey dick, back the **** up or I will make you one sorry dude." At that point, I got very insistent that FIL stop pushing the issue, as he continued to try to smooth things over. I told him what a bad idea it was and separated the two of them. Thing is, it was at FIL's house. I did feel bad about it, but what a maroon.

Some people deserve what they get, but I still can't have a dog that doesn't back down when I call him off, so Triton got a correction when he didn't stop aggressing on FIL.

Oh, at the end of the night, Triton was tied to the front porch. FIL goes out there and boldly sits beside Triton. Thank GOD he didn't try to touch him. I couldn't get out the door fast enough to prevent a serious situation from possibly becoming a trip to the hospital.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Those must be some crazy meat curtains she's packing if the dog can pinch her there. 

"Her vagine is like sleeve of wizard". Borat


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Denial is an amazing thing . She can't see what the problem is even when it's hanging off her bagina .


----------



## David Hogan (Oct 28, 2009)

But it isn't her fault. When she takes her vicious dog to the park and it starts chasing people, she lets them know that it bites.

Obviously, not her fault.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

the new "some days you're the hammer, some days you're the nail"

could be

"some days you're the chihuahua, some days you're the bagina"


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

You might well be better off with an occassional accidental breeding Mike. :grin:


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Funny video and the dog likes to bite people in the crotch and his name is happy thats freaking histerical lol

Honestly i cant think of much worse (as a pet owner)then having your dog kill someone elses i especially feel sorry for old people who there dog is there very best mate and some assholes pitbull or very powerful breed of dog crushes the life out of it in front of them i have owned many pits and lucky this never happened to me.if you have a dog that can easily kill another dog or attack people you are responsiblle for it and letting them run around of leash in an area not fenced is just dumb.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

In terms of dog attacks I had a chow bite my little sister, as for me I've never had my dogs attack or been attacked by a dog. 

I did have my room mates dog kill a pet. I had 4 rats in a completely separate room from all dogs etc as honestly it's not like I trust my rottweilers around the small crittery pets. Get an e-mail (i was away) that the dog killed all but 1 rat. I say OKAY okay mistakes happen I already hate his dumb ass dog but whatever. Cue not but a few days later to hear the dog AGAIN got to the rats and killed the last one. I was flipping livid at that point, your dog kill 3 of my rats and you let it get to them AGAIN?

This is why I told him no way in HELL is he getting a GSD like he wants. I was never so happy when I heard the dog died, may be mean but when I heard a tree branch dropped on that dog I smiled.:evil: Hey I never said I was nice.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

brad robert said:


> Honestly i cant think of much worse (as a pet owner)then having your dog kill someone elses i especially feel sorry for old people who there dog is there very best mate and some assholes pitbull or very powerful breed of dog crushes the life out of it in front of them i have owned many pits and lucky this never happened to me.if you have a dog that can easily kill another dog or attack people you are responsiblle for it and letting them run around of leash in an area not fenced is just dumb.


The flip side to that is the people who let their little precious charge right up to the big dogs, and bounce around yapping and nipping, while they stand there across the street wringing their hands and calling, no no, don't do that, come here. While the spoiled little brat doesn't even pay attention to them. And you know your dog will be called the vicious one, even if it was trained, under control, and on a leash.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Amy Swaby said:


> In terms of dog attacks I had a chow bite my little sister, as for me I've never had my dogs attack or been attacked by a dog.
> 
> I did have my room mates dog kill a pet. I had 4 rats in a completely separate room from all dogs etc as honestly it's not like I trust my rottweilers around the small crittery pets. Get an e-mail (i was away) that the dog killed all but 1 rat. I say OKAY okay mistakes happen I already hate his dumb ass dog but whatever. Cue not but a few days later to hear the dog AGAIN got to the rats and killed the last one. I was flipping livid at that point, your dog kill 3 of my rats and you let it get to them AGAIN?
> 
> This is why I told him no way in HELL is he getting a GSD like he wants. I was never so happy when I heard the dog died, may be mean but when I heard a tree branch dropped on that dog I smiled.:evil: Hey I never said I was nice.




recipe for trouble, like if you lived with your boyfriend and hot younger sister or friend, just a matter of time.....


and it would have been smart for the roommate to tell you all the rats were initially killed, that way he would have a one rat cushion, and if you came back and expected none but found one, you would be happy instead of sad


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

I had a dog a couple years ago that was just totally f'ed in the head. I was in Thailand at the time, so the dog was staying with some family. Took her to the vet, told the vet to wait unside and she'd be brought in, muzzled. The vet followed her out to the car, the dog broke out of the car window and bit her in the thigh. Vet collapses, dog lunges for her throat. She was finally able to grab the dog's tail, who then turned around and was happy as a clam.

The vet proceeded to bleed through three pair of pants (drama queen), but she made it.

I wasn't around when any of it happened, but I still hold the vet fully responsible. Idiot.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> The flip side to that is the people who let their little precious charge right up to the big dogs, and bounce around yapping and nipping, while they stand there across the street wringing their hands and calling, no no, don't do that, come here. While the spoiled little brat doesn't even pay attention to them. And you know your dog will be called the vicious one, even if it was trained, under control, and on a leash.


couldnt agree more!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> The flip side to that is the people who let their little precious charge right up to the big dogs, and bounce around yapping and nipping, while they stand there across the street wringing their hands and calling, no no, don't do that, come here. While the spoiled little brat doesn't even pay attention to them. And you know your dog will be called the vicious one, even if it was trained, under control, and on a leash.


This exactly. We had a 10 lb rat come charging up to us the other night, not on a leash. My dog is on a leash and behaving but getting keyed up, and the rat tries to start a fight, while the owner goes "she's friendly" 

I told them to get their little rat-dog and she walked off in a huff saying how bad my dog was...she thinks my dog is bad? She didn't get a proper introduction of how much of a dick I can be,


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

MMmmm, I can't recollect a dog ever jumping one of my dogs. There have been a few times strange dogs will jump pups I have sold but never an adult. I even had a big male dobe come on the property and jump a 6 1/2 mo old once. That dobe had already killed three othe dogs around here.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> recipe for trouble, like if you lived with your boyfriend and hot younger sister or friend, just a matter of time.....
> 
> 
> and it would have been smart for the roommate to tell you all the rats were initially killed, that way he would have a one rat cushion, and if you came back and expected none but found one, you would be happy instead of sad


Matt your line of thinking somehow always manages to make me pause... like this one rat cushion thing you mentioned. I mean you'd have to be a fireman by day, moonlighting lawyer, weekend cage fighter to come up with that one, right? Or did I get that wrong someplace?


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> recipe for trouble, like if you lived with your boyfriend and hot younger sister or friend, just a matter of time.....
> 
> 
> and it would have been smart for the roommate to tell you all the rats were initially killed, that way he would have a one rat cushion, and if you came back and expected none but found one, you would be happy instead of sad


Hahah my relationships are kind of quirky so not sure that would ever be an issue, but my little sister is gross (not looks wise just nasty we had to throw out all the dishes when we kicked her out) so wouldn't have to worry about that much anyway LOL. Whatever the room mate owes me 4 rats once I get my green card is all. They would have been dead naturally by now anyway, they average 2-3 years so... I was pissed because he's an idiot but eh I don't have to deal with his stupid ass dog any more so I'm good.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Amy Swaby said:


> but my little sister is gross (not looks wise just nasty we had to throw out all the dishes when we kicked her out)


...and the curious side of me is sitting here wondering why that was. I can't imagine what kind of nasty stuff someone would have to do with dishes to make you want to throw them out after they left. :-o


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Matt your line of thinking somehow always manages to make me pause... like this one rat cushion thing you mentioned. I mean you'd have to be a fireman by day, moonlighting lawyer, weekend cage fighter to come up with that one, right? Or did I get that wrong someplace?



some people think outside of the box......Ive never seen the box


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I guy that worked for me tossed his nephew out.
> The kid was staying with him cause his mother couldn't handle him, his wife grounded the kid for something the kid got pissed and went in the medicine cabinet and grabbed all the family tooth brushes and started scrubbing them on his ass hole:-&




whenever I travel, I have little ways of monitoring my tooth brush (holder) to make sure it hasnt been tampered with, as that is one of my greatest fears in life



reminds me of this classic movie scene


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4ZXRlcoEW8


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> ...and the curious side of me is sitting here wondering why that was. I can't imagine what kind of nasty stuff someone would have to do with dishes to make you want to throw them out after they left. :-o


I guy that worked for me tossed his nephew out.
The kid was staying with him cause his mother couldn't handle him, his wife grounded the kid for something the kid got pissed and went in the medicine cabinet and grabbed all the family tooth brushes and started scrubbing them on his ass hole


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> whenever I travel, I have little ways of monitoring my tooth brush (holder) to make sure it hasnt been tampered with, as that is one of my greatest fears in life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats ****ed up


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That's disgusting! Then again, so is sharing toothbrushes, my husband used mine once and I told him to keep it. Not the bacteria, but the dental scum they clean off grosses me out.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> some people think outside of the box......Ive never seen the box


No? I wonder how come you couldn't get past the idea that $10,000 = the right stuff then. Maybe that idea was hatched without the aide of a box as well. An egg perhaps? Or maybe that line of no box thinking is what led you there to begin with :lol:

I hope you know I'm just messing with you. It's like these ideas and thoughts of yours are oddly wrapped presents under a Christmas tree. I just can't help myself :twisted:


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> No? I wonder how come you couldn't get past the idea that $10,000 = the right stuff then. Maybe that idea was hatched without the aide of a box as well. An egg perhaps? Or maybe that line of no box thinking is what led you there to begin with :lol:
> 
> I hope you know I'm just messing with you. It's like these ideas and thoughts of yours are oddly wrapped presents under a Christmas tree. I just can't help myself :twisted:




once I clarified that I was talking about titled/mature/trained dogs, it seemed like people that ended (or should have ended) any disagreement 


but yes, my thoughts being like special Xmas gifts is a good analogy



"Fra-gee-lee......it must be italian"


----------

